# Which tires should I buy for the Guadalajara area?



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,

I live in Gadalajara and I was wondering which tires would be a good choice to roll on this area. "This area" would include: La Primavera, El Centinela, Tapalpa, etc...
I was considering crossmark, small block, Slant six, Navegal, or Ignitor.
I'd like them to go fast but also to be good on mud.

What would your choice be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

You won't find that much mud in GDL, our rainy season lasts about two months (July-August) and even then you can ride most of the trails in La Primavera since the soil is pretty porous, it's called jal, which gives name to the State of Jalisco. So, of the your list I would think Crossmark, if you want a fast roller Racing Ralph is another good option.
Tapalpa is another story, when it rains, it's a mudfest, but still, Racing Ralphs are not that bad in mud.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you very much!!


What would be the best for Tapalpa?


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Primavera and local areas -> High roller, crossmark, small 8 block, larssen tt, many options....
tapalpa . advantge , navegal , +1 in doccoraje's comment


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Como mi estilo es "trepate y rueda", me permitiré recomendar las Maxxis Crossmark, es rápida, no tan pesada, aguanta la carrilla y es de lo que mejor he visto se acerca a lo que podria llamarse una llanta todoterreno.


----------



## Peacemaker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, this weekend using the Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 2.25 triple compound, loved, have excellent grip, excellent climb and corner better!! I really like the way that the wheel maintains its speed, and it works perfect with aggressive style, also have extra proteccion (snake skin) extremely recomendable in the primavera forest and centinela!!!!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

blatido said:


> Como mi estilo es "trepate y rueda", me permitiré recomendar las Maxxis Crossmark, es rápida, no tan pesada, aguanta la carrilla y es de lo que mejor he visto se acerca a lo que podria llamarse una llanta todoterreno.


Gracias



Peacemaker said:


> Hi, this weekend using the Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 2.25 triple compound, loved, have excellent grip, excellent climb and corner better!! I really like the way that the wheel maintains its speed, and it works perfect with aggressive style, also have extra proteccion (snake skin) extremely recomendable in the primavera forest and centinela!!!!


They look very much like the ones I'm rolling right now (on the rear tire). It is a tioga factory XC.

I'm 16 years old so I can't afford really expensive tires, but I'll be saving some $$$ to buy better tires.

This is the Schwalbe Nobby Nic









These are the Tioga Tactory XC[/IMG]


----------



## elsantito (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe you want to try some Panaracers FireXC a little too aggressive, but they last a Looooooooong time, and day.

my .02 worth!


----------



## elsantito (Nov 17, 2007)

@Doccoraje...
Que no hay algo como tepetate que seco es duro pero cuando llueve es super chicloso?
Soy de San Juan de Los Lagos... y eso hay para llenar barriles.


----------



## Peacemaker (Jul 12, 2011)

there is a nobby nic performance model super cheap  search for it!!! same cuality


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

elsantito said:


> @Doccoraje...
> Que no hay algo como tepetate que seco es duro pero cuando llueve es super chicloso?
> Soy de San Juan de Los Lagos... y eso hay para llenar barriles.


La zona de Los Altos es ootra historia también, el barro rojo típico de la zona es como lo describes, en el norte le dicen barrial, afortunadamente para nosotros en Guadalajara aquí no hay, porque rodar en ese lodo es practicamente imposible, se adhiere a las llantas y al cuadro y de plano no pueden girar.


----------

